

Ask HN: How to reach SMBs? and Which SMB targetted media do you consume? - holdenk

I'm creating a product primarily targeted towards SMBs, and I'm wondering what methods you've had success with reaching out to SMBs (which magazines, online blogs, etc.)?
======
tdoggette
Well, targeting a market that small is a risky move, but considering how many
coins Mario and Luigi have gathered over the years, it may pay off for you.

~~~
scarlson
And here I thought he was going to start sending adverts over my Windows
network.

